# Expose Yourself! Show your Valve Gear with Oil Type and Miles...



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

How about this... snap a shot of your head and valvegear, give miles and oil used... 
175,000 mobil 1 life of engine, changed every 10,000 to 15,000. 








I'll post a higher resolution one soon...


----------



## nowiki (May 30, 2009)

She looks good topless! Congrats on the mileage. We just got our '06 2.5 and she only has 30K miles... so she's too young to expose herself yet.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (nowiki)*

My VR looked the same after 173,645 miles with very little carbon build up on the pistons. Mobil 1 every 5000 miles.


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: (gehr)*

Lots of carbon in the combustion chambers... I think because I use circle K gas... maybe it's time for something better.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Varooom)*

thats not to bad..... for that millage..


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*









Approx 280,000 miles on Mobil1 5W-30 with 15-20k oil change interval


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: (coolvdub)*

Nice!


----------



## coalovenpizza (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Expose Yourself! Show your Valve Gear with Oil Type and Miles... (Varooom)*

That valve train is so nice I had to shade my eyes!


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: Expose Yourself! Show your Valve Gear with Oil Type and Miles... (Varooom)*

Here's the other end of a VR6 12 valve: Broken in on dino oil to 750 mi. rest of life on Mobil 1 (3 changes by 5000 miles) grades of 5-30, and 5-40. 99,987 miles time of photo.










_Modified by vr6pilot at 5:17 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: Expose Yourself! Show your Valve Gear with Oil Type and Miles... (vr6pilot)*

Amazing how clean a motor will stay on mobil 1


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Vehicle :
- 1995 VW Jetta MK3
- 1.8 petrol (LRP) carburetted
- 310'000 km (un-opened engine)
- last 30'000 km run with delo 400 (10'000km change intervals)
- no leaks 
- no ticking from the hydro lifters
- doesn't use any oil between changes

I would like to share my experience with you as this oil has been discussed many times over and some were wondering about the usage of it in petrol engines.
I am aware that this oil is designed with diesels in mind
I am aware that it is not on the VW approved list of oils for my car
This is my testimony with the oil, what you make of it is your own.
This is the vehicle









This the the dipstick 1500km after the last oil change









This the dipstick 3500km after the oil change as well as the cam lobes and hydro lifters


























went on a road trip
















dipstick after the trip









She runs noticeably cooler ( I have an aftermarket oil temp gauge ) and smoother since using delo 400 instead of castrol high milage / magnatec.


----------

